# 2009 SuperSix??



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

I just collected my insurance $$ from an accident I had last September with my LOOK 585 and a 65 yr old woman driver and am looking to get a replacement ride for the 585. I am being steered toward the S6 by my LBS as it apparently is a pretty sweet ride and perhaps better than my '06 585. Knowing that everyone has their opinions I would like to get some feedback from those that have seen/ridden the '09 S6 as compared to other higher-end carbon bikes like the 585 or Prince.

This bike would be for road and and some crit racing (I have a dedicated crit bike). 

Thoughts??? I have no problem saving for a Prince if this is a better choice however the old saying 'it's not the bike' keeps ringing in the back of my head and why pay big $$ when it really won't matter.

Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

here is my own reply ... spoke with my LBS ... and the dude that works there who knows me quite well.... looks like i will place the order for the S6.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You wont be disapointed, terrific bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Let me know if you think the SuperSix is better than the Look 585. I have a Look 585 and have the itch for a new bike, but can't imagine finding something better.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

i have not ridden the S6 but i am told that it is quicker in the head and stiffer in the rear. it also has solid road feel from the front and due to the large diameter lower cup and forks.

the 585 is a hard bike to beat but i am betting that the cannondale will be close and perhaps a bit 'racier' than the 585.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I've ridden both the S6 and the 585; they are both very nice frames. I can't say that I noticed any difference in the rides - both are very stiff, responsive, quick, and comfortable. IMHO, you would be happy with either of these bikes.

PS, I own a 2008 S6 ;-)


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

That is excellent to hear. Since you did ride both bikes how would you compare fit? I have a large 585 that has a 56.5 top tube and i am thinking of the 56 S6 (56 tt). I assume the fit is pretty close.

Ride impressions ?? 

What about the color ... i am thinking the SRAM red model but it comes in red and white. I would like black but that is only on the duraace model. Also, it looks like the paint the entire bike and you don't get to see any of the cool carbon ... anyone know details on the paint? anything to stay away from?

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The carbon on these has no cosmetic weave top layer so it looks much better painted IMO.

Note that the 09 SuperSix is not the same frame as the 08 but it's close (there is no more lug looking step at the top of the seat tube for exemple), I think it's slightly lighter but it still has all the great ride caracteristics.

I'd pick the Team Replica but in white or the SRAM Red in white but I like the white colorway and I like both Campy Record and SRAM Red, I have one bike with each but haven't tried the new 11speed Record...


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the heads-up.

one thing that i was seeing on the white frames (maybe only on '08 models) was that near the rear dropouts there would be what looked like a crack in the paint that happens pretty much to all white bikes. something to do with the paint not flexing or there being a joint between the dropout and the seatstay. 

thoughts? is this a reason to steer away from the white frame ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have heard about that, I don't know if it happens to all S6 and is only apparent on some white ones or if only some bikes are affected. I personally wouldn't care but I'm a mountain biker before a road biker so I'm used to scratches, chips and other small cosmetic damages. A thin hairline crack near the dropouts is only noticable if you have your face down there so... It wont compromise the bike, the seatstays flex is one thing that makes these frames so comfy to ride.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

derrickhackman said:


> That is excellent to hear. Since you did ride both bikes how would you compare fit? I have a large 585 that has a 56.5 top tube and i am thinking of the 56 S6 (56 tt). I assume the fit is pretty close.
> 
> Ride impressions ??
> 
> ...


I ride a 52 (yeah, I'm short). I was impressed with the ride/feel of the 585 but didn't think that it was any better than the S6, my third Cannondale bike. With my eyes closed (do not try at home) I doubt I would be able to tell which bike I was on.

Color? IMHO, carbon frames were not meant to be painted - clear coat and bright decals for me.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

from what i am learning the S6 comes fully painted which is nuts to me... i would rather look at uni-directional carbon before staring at white, black or red paint. my 585 is tangerine orange however ... i have paint but really do want the carbon look ... looks cool.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I must admit, I don't think I've seen a larger bottom bracket in my life than what is on the SuperSix.

Is Cannondale's geometry traditional or sloping?


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

the geometry say slightly sloping ... but really looks traditional.


----------



## rob southgate (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought a 2008 SuperSix. The gears would not index and neither I or my LBS could resolve the problem (. Cannondale sent a replacement frame to the bike shop, and again the gears would not index! so the whole bike has been sent to CANNONDALE now. Basically I've been without my bike for FIVE-SIX weeks and I've only owned it for TEN weeks. Consider your purchase wisely before you pay top $ would be my advice....


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

i am surprised the LBS could not fix the issue. the only reason a bike would not shift that is frame related would be due to alignment problems.

what components did you have on it ... duraace ?


----------



## rob southgate (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a mix of dura ace and ultegra, although I did upgrade to the si SL crankset- this seemed to just exacerbate the lack of an ability to index the gears. I'm very disappointed after having laid out $6400 (Australian) for what is supposed to be a top of the range bike!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the look 585 and the s6 are very different bikes imo. if you plan on racing, the c'dales prolly the way to go. 
rob southgate. If the shop couldn't get it to shift right, I'd probably look to a different shop. There are many variables to shifting, and sending it back to remedy a shifting problem seems a bit weird. 
it could be the cable tension, the cassette, cassette spacing, rear derailleur adjustment, rear derailleur cable fixing bolt, front derailleur, front derailleur cable fixing, etc. Furthermore, they could easily use a tool to determine frame alignmnet. Moreso, with todays shifting systems, it's pretty easy to get the shifting done perfectly with an out of alignment frame.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the feedback.

the bike will be put through a full 'tour-of-duty' that is for sure. the 585 did a pretty good job this year but the general feedback i am getting on the c'dale is that is it more race oriented than the 585. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> I have heard about that, I don't know if it happens to all S6 and is only apparent on some white ones or if only some bikes are affected. I personally wouldn't care but I'm a mountain biker before a road biker so I'm used to scratches, chips and other small cosmetic damages. A thin hairline crack near the dropouts is only noticable if you have your face down there so... It wont compromise the bike, the seatstays flex is one thing that makes these frames so comfy to ride.


it's a seam for the rear drop outs. I have it on my blk S6. It's on both stays, and is perfectly straight line around the entire stay.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

So based on price for the S6 red versus the S6 duraace .... i am looking at about $6,900 versus $6,400 at retail prices. who would know the margins on these bikes? I use to work in a shop and my guess is that wholesale on the bikes would be ... S6 Red = $5,900 and the S6 DA=$5,500 .... thoughts? anyone have a clue on margins?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Why do you care what the margin is? It can be/is different based on how much the shops buy.

You can't buy the on the net so what difference does it make if you knew the whole sale prices. Why not just ask what the manufacturing cost is and ask who the OEM prices are on the parts?

Starnut


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

here is the reason ... what if i only want to spend $6500USD on the bike but i want the red ... this gives me a bit of a reality check if the LBS has that much wiggle room on price.
i am more than happy to support my LBS and want to ... at the same time I want the sram red model and want it for about $6500.
:thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

oh that clears it up.............

in that case wholesale is $7200 on the Red bike. I mean wholesale is only what the _bike_ costs I assume your going to write a seperate check for the services you'll be useing while you're there. Be sure to ask them to pro-rate the mechanics wage and the electric for you. You could likely argue against water if you're not using the restroom or filling your bottles before the rides that start there.

If $6500 is your budget offer them $6500.............. there is no harm in asking but understand they you're not the only one with a budget. If you don't think it's worth $6900, don't buy. Don't ask them to price it at your precieved value. 

There is no wiggle room there is a high retail and a low retail. It's actually _advertised retail_ and _suggested retail_.

High retail on the Red is $6899 and the low is $6499 and the high on the DA/1 $6399 and low is $5999. That's your wiggle room.

Starnut


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

starnut, dude don't get so amped up on this... i did work in a shop for more than 6 years ... i know what the deal is... i know the shops make some $$ but not a lot. this is the point. i don't want to go in an try to argue my point and make the shop eat a sale as a result of the 'budget'... i would rather get the duraace bike and give them a better margin because they have helped me out for many years and i am more than support them with not only bike sales but also clothing etc... a lot of $$ per year.

i can appreciate you cantor however i am not that dude you think i am... just looking for some data points so i can decide what i am doing without looking like a tool at the shop.


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

well i did it ... i put the order in for a '09 black super six 1 size 56cm. i am pretty excited to get it; whenever that turns out to be.

thanks for everyone's help on this... decisions like this aren't easy and I sure the heck hope the fit is dead-nuts.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1centaur (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a 585 and an '08 S6. XL 585 with a 120 stem and a 56 'Dale with a 130 stem.

The 585 is incredibly well balanced and thus feels lighter to pick up than any bike I own. It's springy, light, comfortable, and handles very intuitively. That springy part is why there's a 585 Ultra and the 595 - mashers hate the 585 for lack of torsional stiffness; spinners love it. Look offers all flavors.

The S6 is a well engineered tool, perfect for racing, stiff and efficient, neither harsh nor plush, heavier than the 585 (thus the trade-off in efficiency). It feels more modern (more carefully engineered with a newer layup) to me than the 585, which I would take on a climbing day or a base ride more than an all business ride. The S6 could handle a century too, but you'd notice the bumps a bit more along the way. In particular, the S6 is a frame that takes a single bump with relative aplomb but on a washboard surface you'll wish you were through it. The 585 would roll through washboard with greater comfort but you'd notice the spring in the TT along the way.

Both are very good bikes.


----------

